# What do you all do.....



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

When you have rain in the forecast but your lawn is getting pretty stressed?

My situation:

I watered deeply on Sunday and we've had upper 90's ever since.
We're supposed to get rain starting tonight and through all weekend.
I haven't watered since and am fearful that we won't get as much rain as they're saying.
Do you guys hope they're right or do you take matters into your own hands? 
I don't want to overwater.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'd think you would water if it's getting stressed right? How long do the negative consequences of over-watering last vs heat stress? This is usually my luck.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Good news is that it started to pour.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just looked at the radar and it is pouring for Omaha. In the past I let it rain and then do a supplement run for the delta. If it rain 0.25 then do an additional run to get 0.25 more.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

g-man said:


> I just looked at the radar and it is pouring for Omaha. In the past I let it rain and then do a supplement run for the delta. If it rain 0.25 then do an additional run to get 0.25 more.


Yeah thankfully the weatherman was correct. I just don't like to go 5 days without watering when it's that hot.


----------

